# Son's birthday gift



## harryboy (Oct 31, 2011)

My son likes RC cars，his birthday is coming and I want to buy this for him as a birthday gift, can you give me some tips?http://bit.ly/tOtcZq


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

harryboy said:


> My son likes RC cars，his birthday is coming and I want to buy this for him as a birthday gift, can you give me some tips?http://bit.ly/tOtcZq


My kids are 6 and 8 and are both getting 2wd slashes for xmas. they are tough and can be beaten until they learn to drive them.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I started both my Grandsons with Slashes and they are still running them three years later. Only things that have been replaced are motors and bodies. They have also raced them in novice class and done well.

I highly recommend the Slash.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

folks this is spam ... this is not a good ad ... u shouldnt click that link .. those r spam links .. i take care of a rc club site and i get the same stuff .. when they try and join and use them as there emails .. ban on a dime ..


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

if you want to run on the street, Associated RC18R are nearly indestructible and parts are cheap


----------

